
Nokia Lumia 900 Coming to AT&T - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/1/7/nokia-lumia-900-coming-to-att.html
======
zmonkeyz
Hopefully there is one that is compatible with T-Mobile bands in the states
that I can just buy outright.

